# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Poezi të krijuara nga unë me brengë në zemër

## EDUARDI

Rrenje e gjuhes se lire e te dlire 
kapercim dashurie i mureve te larte, 
qiell erotik me perla blue i ngrire 
me vegime brilante qe shprishen ne te gdhire, 
me nuanca emocionesh e veprash te fshehura, 
me deshira utopike mendjesh te dehura, 
me shikime qe treten prej shkelqimeve te forta, 
le te te shihja,me pas le te permbysej bota! 

kam faj pse dashurova 
ne nje bote te rreme 
A kam faj pse i degjova 
rrahjet e nje zemre. 

A kam faj pse ta dhurova 
buzen e paputhur 
A kam faj pse u mundova 
jeten ta bej te lumtur. 

Po largohem ne kete nate 
si nje zog me krahe te thyer 
ne kete udhe ku pikojne lotet 
ndoshta me s'kam per tu kthyer... 


hipokrite je- me pate thene dikure 
sepse sillesha si tokesore me ty 
e stolisja veten me ullinj 
ndersa ti me guacka 
ne i perkisnim boteve te ndryshme 
une tokes 
detit ti 
Ne kurre smund te beheshim nje 
sepse toka ndrushon shume pak ne 
mivjecar 
e deti, valetshpesh....jo ralle. 

Reja mbane me vete shi..... 

e gjeta nje shoqe ne qiell 
ashtu te vetmuar si une 
ishte nje re bukuroshe 
qe endej kot kuturu 
Por u genjeva perseri... 
reja e bardhe u shendrua ne gri 
s'ishte e vetme 
por mbante shume shi 
e vetme ngela ne toke 
e vetme perseri....

----------


## EDUARDI

1}Dashurine ruajeni sa te mundeni afrojeni
dhe me te puthura ju o djem dhe vajza 
gjithmone shoqerojeni

2}Kjo dore qe u shkruan ktu ne forum
ne dhe do te tretet 
por kujtimi im si Eduardi 
perhere ktu ne forum do te mbetet

3}Kujto lulet qe celin ne pranvere 
kujtoni dashurine tuaj qe lindi pa u ndjere

4}Ska rendesi sa do jetoj
Ska rendesi sa do punoj
por me rendesishmja eshte
qe te dua dhe kurr smund te te 
    Haroj

5}Sa lule ka mali
sa lule manushaqe 
aq me ka mare malli
e Dashur te te puth ne buz dhe ne faqe

----------

Busy Girl (13-03-2015)

----------


## EDUARDI

Çje Vallë Dashuri


A mos valle je nje pike vese 
apo je margaritar 
here mbyll syt ne drita shprese
sy te tjere le duke qare

po cje valle dashuri 
po cje valle a s'me thua
nje enigme e pa kufi
qe e fsheh fjala 

       Te

----------


## EDUARDI

Ne dasmen tende do te vij patjeter, por jo si dasmor por si plage e vjeter, 
Do te ulem i vetmuar ne nje tavoline, dhe per fatin tim do te ngreh dolline, 
Dhe i pa ftuar ne dasmen tende do te vij, i strukur i lodhur si nje zog pa fole do te rri, 
e me lotet e mi do te pi e do te dehem, 
do ta bej per ty e jo se do te defrehem. 
Ne qofte se pa dashuri do me shohesh,  mos mu afro nuk dua te me njohesh, 
do ta kuptosh ne heshtje kete urim,  e une do te qaj prape, por per fatin tim. 
E ne qoftese i bukur do te te dukemperseri,  mos ma thuaj nuk dua ta dij. 
Tani te pakten ke pakez meshir,  po te lutem femis se pare veja emrin dashurise se vrar!!! 
Te dua por edhe dua te te harroj,  sepse me ke lenduar shum 
DHE KETE NUK E HARROJ!!!!!

----------


## EDUARDI

lexoni keto poezi dhe kush ka deshire mund te shkruaj poezi sa te doje por kto poezi qe do shkruani ktu duhet qe ti krijoni vet nga mendja juaj ok

me respekt Edi

----------


## EDUARDI

Kur Te Mendosh Per Mua 
Kur te mendosh per mua 
mendo detin me furtune 
dhe atje mbi nje anije 
duke lundruar do te jem une. 

Kur te mendosh per mua, 
mendo per zogun ne kafaz 
i cili do te fluturroje 
po krahet s'mund ti hap. 

Kur te mendosh per mua 
shiko nder ankthet e tua 
dhe aty do te me gjesh 
te ndare ne dysh, te bere pershesh. 

Kur te mendosh per mua, 
mendo per diellin ne shi 
shiko se si rete i pengojne 
rezet e diellit te kalojne. 

Kur te mendosh per mua 
asnjehere mos u merzit 
sepse ylberi do te dale 
edhe Dielli do te shndrite.

----------


## EDUARDI

Në mes mijëra grimcash lumturie, 
kërkoj një grimcë nga ti, 
për shpirtin tim. 
Në mes lotëve të tu, 
kërkoj një pikë loti nga syri yt, 
për syrin tim. 
Në mes ëndërrash dashurie, 
kërkoj një ëndërr nga ti, 
për netët e mia. [B]

----------


## EDUARDI

Te kam fyer dashuria ime, 
syte e bukur t'i kam turbulluar pa dashje, 
ty qe je e denje per hapsira oqeanesh 
kam dashur te te fush ne kutia kuadratesh. 
Ku ishe? Me ke ? C'bere? 
Une qe karfica te bukura kam prodhuar per floket e tu 
e paskam fshehur per to dhe nje gershere. 
Te kam thinjur para kohe dashuria ime, 
supet t'i kam ngarkuar me mekate te paqena, 
hapat me dyshime prej te marri. 
Une qe lule kam mbjelle per dashurine, 
diku paskam ruajtur dhe nje ngrice janari. 
Te kam rrudhur para kohe, dashuria ime, 
ty, te gjeren si deti, 
te liren si lumi. 
Do te vij patjeter te te them me fal 
i paster si nje foshnje naive 
por ah ne stacionin e zhurmshem 
s'ka mbetur asnje prej taksive. 
duhet te vij ne gjunje te te bie, 
gjysme i dehur nga ciltersia jam, 
por, ah , ka kaluar mesnata
dhe s'ka me asnje autobuz urban. 
duhet te vij patjeter sonte... 
po ku e ke shtepine ti , dashuri? 
te pyes ne zyren e adresave ? 
eshte vone dhe s'ka njeri. 
Atehere do te vij tek ti hipur mbi nje vetetime. 
ngre syte nga qielli. Mars. 
vetem yje ndrijne. 
Qenka heret per te ardhur tek ti, 
lodhja gjymtyren m'i mundi.do shkoj te ngujohem ne dhome. 
mbi komodine nje liber i zverdhur kanuni.

----------


## EDUARDI

Kete mbremje desha te te kisha prane 
kur perqafimi i akrepave te tregonte mesnate 
por ne vend qe te te nderprisja endrren 
preferova te hedh ne leter kete serenate. 

Por eshte e heshtur kjo serenata ime 
me fjalet qe pikojne nga zemra plot trishtim 
te shoqeruara embelsisht ne sfond 
nga kitarja e perlotur e shpirtit tim. 

E ndersa melodia rizgjon kujtime te fjetura 
e melankolia brenda meje 
e melankolia brenda meje ulur ne fron 
ndienjat njehere te humbura tani te gjetura 
"mos me harro kurre" duan te te thone.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Qenke Vetem Ska Postu Asnjeri Je Qe Je Merre Edhe Kete Tek Firma Ime  :buzeqeshje: 

_Ps: Te Bukura Ishin_     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

Ne ate vend qe kam gabuar njehere
sdo doja te shkelja me kurre
dhe varrin tim kur te vdes
ju lutem mos ma kaloni nga ajo ruge
se dhe e vdekur te jem do e ureja perseri veten time
se isha e paditur ne ate kohe
se dija kuptimin e fjales gabime. 
Ne syte e tu shoh detin 
per ty bej rremuje gjithe qytetin 
ti ben gjithcka per mua 
e une s'te thashe njehere te dua. 
Si rrezet e diellit qe ngrohin token 
si yjet naten rrethojne boten 
si engjell mbrojtes ti je per mua 
ndaj dije se perhere do te te dua.

----------


## EDUARDI

Nuk e derdha as nji lot, kur e humba dashurin. por sÂ´ta fali kurr ne bot, pse e prishe shoqerin. dashuri te vjedhura, se shohin driten me sy shko shoqe me dashuri te vjedhur, nje dit jeta ta kthen ty lulen qe e kisha njiher ti e kepute shoqja ime. ti ma more nji pranver, nji gezim ne jeten time shoqe te zemres te pata ty, si motren te deshta ti me le me lot ne sy

----------


## EDUARDI

Te dua te pres Nuk dua te vdes Me ylzit e nates Une te pershendes Kujto zemren time qe te don per jet Ah sa nat e lumtur Ah sa nat e qet Gjithmon me kujtohesh Nga ora 22-kur te flei Te dua pa mas Te dua pa mbarim Te dua me shum Se sa shpirtin tim Te dua ,te dua Per ty do te vdes Por ti a me don mua? Pergjigje po te pres?

----------


## EDUARDI

Nje fjale goje 
por ndarja eshte e rende shpirtin ta shqit 
te ndertosh nje ndarje per te qene 
eshte me e zorshme se sa te ngresh nje piramide. 

Si yjet jane vertete dashurite 
kerkojne hapsira te medha e po aq mund 
por jete e njeriut s'eshte galaktike 
qe te nxeje kaq yje,katastrofa e shkrumb.

----------


## EDUARDI

Pa u menduar per ty, 
pa u trishtuar, 
valle a mundem te jetoj? 
Edhe ne gjume madje 
naten kur bie te fle 
ne enderr me shfaqesh gjithmone..
Prej largesise ku ndodhesh 
ti ke per te mesuar 
te me degjosh me zemer me shume 
sesa me vesh 
Per t'ardhur gjer tek une qe rri 
duke veshtruar 
ti ne vetvete ura dhe rruge do gjesh, 
-Ne mes nje oqean i tere na ka ndare, 
e pyje e fusha e male na kane ndare ne mes, 
Pose njeri pas tjetrit ata do zhduken fare, 
Kur ti te hedhesh syte drejt bregut 
ku une te pres.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Shpejt i Shkruajte Apo I Merr Me Copy Paste Se Kaq Dy Dite Te Rrish Ti E Nuk I Shkruan Dot  :buzeqeshje: 

Ps: Shaka Po Bej

----------


## EDUARDI

Ora 6 
Akrepat si dy krahe te hapur qe presin 
dhe ti s'po vjen 
ti s'po vjen as ne 6 e nje minute 
ne 6 e dy minuta vetmia ish me mua 
une isha me vetmine ne 6 e tre minuta 
ne 6 e kater bota ishte po ajo 
6 e pesa i ngjante 6 e gjashtes si dy pika uji 
6 e shtate, 6 e tete, 6 e nente, 6 e dhjete 
Ti s'po vjen 
S'po vjen 
S'vjen 
ne 6 e pesembdhjete 
hodha syte si dy vetetima ne fushen e ores se 
se qytetit 
akrepat u thyen si dy krahe te nje zogu 
qe s'ekziston. 
Une mora pikellimin per dore 
dhe ika.

----------


## EDUARDI

Une jam i burgosuri yt 
Rroj me prangat qe ti me ke vene 
Po cudi as qelia s'me mbyt 
Dhe s'me mbyt as dritarja e zeze. 

Kur ti prangat m'i hodhe ne mish 
Une i putha duart e tua 
Eshte rast i pashembullt ta dish 
Qe xhelatin ta puth a ta dua. 

I perndjekuri yt erotik 
I perndjekur te mbetet gjithmone 
Erotim i mire a i lig 
Hidhmi duart ne fyt, torturome. 
Ky burgim sa do zgjase s'e di 
I perjetshem do kisha deshire 
Vec ti eja me shih ne qeli

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Shkruaj Ndonje Fjale Se Po Te Flas Jo Vetem Poezi Apo Je Ne Pikellim e Siper  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

U fishk lulja qe aromen thithja, 
Ku shkoi bukuria qe joshte syrin tim? 
U zhduk krijes e embel qe mbaja ne kraharor, 
perkedheljet,ledhatimet,zerat heshten ne amshim! 
Nje perde e re qe po ulet ngadale 
po e mbyll ne skene, po e le ne harrim 
Ate ndjenje te zjarrte,shpirterore , te "marre". 
Ku me shkoi pra ai perbetim?! 

Nje perde e vjeter po ulet ngadale 
te pluhurosi dhe qelbi me te bukurin 
te pluhurosi dhe qelbi me te bukurin ndijm 
A do te me mposht kete radhe valle? 
eshte harrim ky apo s'eshte harrim. 

Sa shume s'do doja perdja te ulej 
sa shume kuptome,pse dhe vete ti e di 
me lehte do pranoja nje thike te me ngulej 
Por c'ti bej atij "pusi" ku ti vazhdon dhe rri. 

Dhe kete mesazh qe ketu le 
e shkruaj qe veten nga dhimbja te cliroj 
Pse ka dite dhe muaj qe gjumi s'me ze 
me shkruaj qe veten nga dhimbja te cliroj 
Pse ka dite dhe muaj qe gjumi s'me ze 
me duket me embel qe te pakten te mendoj. 

Kete mesazh qe ketu shkruaj 
as vete ne fakt "perse" s'e di 
s'dua te te them sa shume po vuaj 
po dhe pa te shkruar prape s'mund te rri. 
Kur shoh fjalen tende te shkruar me behet se ndjej 
tingullin e levizjes se gishterinjeve tuaj ne tastatur 
me behet se paraftyroj hijen tende ne mendjen time 
me behet se verej syte e ty magjeps 
me behet se perjetoj shikimin tend perkedheles 
me behet se nuhas aromen e nje lule te fresket dhe 
shijoj qeshjet ne mimiken tende 
me behet se ndjej psheretimen e embel te zerit tend 
e zemrat tona tani
e zemrat tona tashme rrahin njeheresh dhe veshtrojne 
me simpati fytyrat tona te pafajshme.

----------

